# Extremely high HCG



## younglove

I went into the ER today because I was having cramps and a bit of brown spotting. 

I had an ultrasound which showed I'm 7 weeks 2 days - based on when I ovulated I KNOW I'm only 6 weeks 5 days. My HCG was extremely high at 252,000. The range for 7-8 weeks is 7,650 &#8211; 229,000. My progesterone was also high at 93. The ultrasound showed only one embryo with a heartbeat of 122. The doctor said he was shocked there was only one because my levels were so high.

I'm getting really nervous about the likelihood of complications due to my high progesterone and extremely high HCG. I can't help but worry about a molar pregnancy or the risk of down syndrome.

Can anyone shed any advice on extremely high HCG / progesterone levels?

thanks xox


----------



## TMonster

I had extremely high HCG early on and I also had high progesterone levels early on but they tanked. I also ended up with a subchorionic hematoma. My Down's risk at 32 years old at my 12 week scan was 1:9000 and at 16 weeks with blood work 1:250,000 I also ended up needing an amnio for a different reason and was negative for Down's I wouldn't worry about it. HCG goes crazy for a while early on but it balances out.


----------



## younglove

Thanks for the info! :) it's helpful and reassuring.

Do you remember how high your HCG levels were? mine seem off the charts. What I don't understand is that if my HCG is so crazy high, why I don't feel more pregnant and ridiculously sick. I'm a petite girl so shouldn't this be affecting me? My only symptoms are some breast pain, occasional nausea and a bit of cramping. Nothing crazy obvious though. 

It's all very strange. I'm being referred for genetic counselling, which makes me feel better as I'll finally get some information / advice.


----------



## TMonster

I don't remember exactly. I know that I checked them at around 5 and 6 weeks and when they should have been a max of 40k they were over 120k there were threads in the first tri forum when I was there with people whose HCG level eclipsed mine and they were all fine too. It seems to be pretty common.


----------



## steph.

I've had high hcg in both pregnancies. With my first hcg at nearly 9w was 220,000. When I had blood taken for the downs screening at 12w the hcg was found to be nearly 3x the normal. She didn't come up high risk for downs though because the other blood markers were fine. This time I didn't have blood drawn earlier but at 12 w the hcg was 5x the normal!! Because my Papp-a levels were a bit low I got a risk of 1:20 for downs. I had the amnio and got the all clear. I think some of us just produce a lot of hcg so don't worry. My consultant said I'll need a growth scan at 32w as there is a weak correlation between high hcg and placental issues/pre eclampsia but I'm not too worried as I had no issues with my first.


----------



## younglove

So, just to confirm, HCG levels are one of the things considered for down syndrome? Luckily I'm only 25 but am still worried.

How was the amnio? when did you have it? I am considering it (if needed) but am worried about complications. What information did they provide to you about the amnio? I know the miscarriage risk but what about other risks to the fetus?

My doctor is on vacation so unfortunately I haven't been able to get any information.

Thanks for the reply. I'm glad to hear that everything worked out for you!


----------



## steph.

Yes they measure free hcg and Papp-a. Typically in downs the hcg will be high and the Papp-a low. Honestly though I wouldn't worry just yet, as you can't look at one factor on its own. It's the combined numbers plus the ultrasound which paints a picture for downs. If you have isolated high hcg as I did in my first pregnancy it doesn't mean anything. It could just be the way your body does pregnancy or maybe that your pregnancy started off with twins and one died.

If it comes down to it the amnio isn't bad. It was like taking blood but from my belly and it was over very quick. Just make sure your Dr has a lot of experience.


----------



## allthewaymama

i was diagnosed with a blighted ovum on the 23rd at 11w. my hcg levels were at 223,000. a team of OBgyn's said they have never seen a case like this before, but that there was irregular tissue (a mass and strange fluid) but it didn't seem like molar tissue. but my levels say molar. i experienced a molar pregnancy in 2008. 

they are waiting on the pathology report from my d&c performed two days ago and no one has been able to tell me what it could be or give me any hope that it isn't grim... i am really nervous it is something more serious than a molar pregnancy, but after seeing some of your symptoms i am wondering if you have had any luck or been given any more information? 

i never had any spotting; just period like cramping.


----------



## allthewaymama

younglove said:


> So, just to confirm, HCG levels are one of the things considered for down syndrome? Luckily I'm only 25 but am still worried.
> 
> How was the amnio? when did you have it? I am considering it (if needed) but am worried about complications. What information did they provide to you about the amnio? I know the miscarriage risk but what about other risks to the fetus?
> 
> My doctor is on vacation so unfortunately I haven't been able to get any information.
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'm glad to hear that everything worked out for you!

younglove,

i was diagnosed with a blighted ovum on the 23rd at 11w. my hcg levels were at 223,000. a team of OBgyn's said they have never seen a case like this before, but that there was irregular tissue (a mass and strange fluid) but it didn't seem like molar tissue. but my levels say molar. i experienced a molar pregnancy in 2008. 

they are waiting on the pathology report from my d&c performed two days ago and no one has been able to tell me what it could be or give me any hope that it isn't grim... i am really nervous it is something more serious than a molar pregnancy, but after seeing some of your symptoms i am wondering if you have had any luck or been given any more information? 

i never had any spotting; just period like cramping.


----------

